# AR Caliber Suggestion



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking to purchase a new AR for around home any thoughts on caliber?

Also how about Manufactures. Looking to keep it under 1000 bucks


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Its a tough time now im sure you know that. Everything seems to be MSRP now at least. That being said, I have seen a couple Ruger AR 556's around for $799. You could get them for as low as $500 18 months ago but those days are over. I don't think you could go wrong with them. Smith makes on on the same level, might be an option. I've seen quite a few Rugers at the range with no problems. They also make an MPR 556 but it goes for a little more money. 
I've been told, don't know first hand, that you can build one through Palmetto Armory cheaper. Maybe take a look.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

The ruger has been flawless for me.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally caved and bought a 5.56 a few weeks back. Problem is i cant find enough ammo to even fill the mags and had to pay $1 a round for the two boxes i got


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

as mentioned above hard to find ammo But if I was in the market to buy I would go with Ruger in 223 / 5.56


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

FYI.. Get a .223 / .556 not just a .223 a rifle chambered in .223/.556 will shoot either round. The .223 will only be able to shoot the .223 safely. The Smith Carbine is going for around $750 and is pretty solid. The problem is the ammo.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a Ruger and a Rock River. Both run great. Had a DPMS and just sold it couple weeks ago because the prices are so good. So you have a 9mm may consider a 9mm platform as well. I have a sig scorpion in 9mm that is fun as hell to shoot. Like everyone has mentioned the problem is ammo. Almost $1 a round right now so you might be sitting on more of a metal club for home defense then a gun because your not able to find anything to feed your purchase


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

shot1buck said:


> I have a Ruger and a Rock River. Both run great. Had a DPMS and just sold it couple weeks ago because the prices are so good. So you have a 9mm may consider a 9mm platform as well. I have a sig scorpion in 9mm that is fun as hell to shoot. Like everyone has mentioned the problem is ammo. Almost $1 a round right now so you might be sitting on more of a metal club for home defense then a gun because your not able to find anything to feed your purchase


Check out bearcreek arsenal. Pretty good for the money. If you get it chambered in 223 wylde the rifle can shoot both 223 and 556. Do not get 223 remington chamber if you want to shot both rounds.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to tinker spending so much time at home and although parts are higher like everything else I have been able to find them. You have to use various suppliers but can get high quality parts. You can still build out a mil spec rifle of plenty good quality for your average shooter in the 650 and up range.

Not 100% done with these two builds but put together these for roughly 675 each with improved triggers since Christmas. Both just PSA lowers; One fluted stainless side charger with m lock rails, the other black nitride both 16 inch barrels 556/223. Fired each of them but just to check mechanical function. Need optics, slings and a bit of finishing up. In this environment I’d build and get a solid rifle for less money.


----------

